# Air Filtration Location?



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

hey everyone! 
i was wondering if i could get a little input from everyone on the best location to put my air filtration that i bought this weekend? First of all i scored a sweet deal on Craigslist this past weekend on a Jet 1000B Air Filtrations unit! $100.00 (only used twice)!!! 
i only have a single car garage that i use evey square inch of for my shop. ceiling height is only 8ft (H). What is the best placement for the unit to get the best results? can it be mounted to a wall (on its side)? I figure that it would be best mounted above my bench and TS but with 8ft ceilings that doesnt leave much head room! if it is mounted further in the corner will it still be effective? should the filter be facing the majority of the shop and blowing towards a wall ?
anyone have experiences they can share? thanks so much!!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have my air filtration system ceiling mounted right over the end of the bench where I do most of the sanding. I think that's the best place for it.

I also have an 8' ceiling and under the air filtration system I have 6' 9" of clearance. That's plenty for me. However, it really does not matter, because I never stand under the unit.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Try to put it where it will move the air around your shop best. Away from corners, but out of your way. I've read somewhere 1/3 of a long wall, blowing towards the 2/3. Centered would probably be good if possible.

Don't have it blowing where you will be mostly working.

It's not a dust collector. I have one in my garage that I made from a furnace motor. When I'm done out there, I close the doors, fire up the leaf blower to blow the dust off everything, and let the filter run for an hour or so.

Good deal on the unit.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have mine hanging from the ceiling located in the middle and near the rear wall of the shop. My theory is that the air will move along the left side of the shop through the filter and back on the other side. It seems to work good there. You can see the picture of it in my shop pictures. I agree not to put it where is will blow on you while you are working.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## cFurnitureGuy (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks for the feed back!!! 
has anyone mounted thiers to the wall? or can it be mounted to the wall? i think that would be an ideal location for me!! then i wouldnt be loosing any vertical space (overhead)!


----------



## Tdazzo (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd bet you could download the User's Manual from Jet's website which might give recommendations for that particular model. I just ordered my first unit last weekend (hoping to get it in another week or so). I hope that mine will have a manual with placement advice as well. Also, if you can get the manual online it would probably tell you if that one can be mounted on a wall. I would think it could but then again, I've never used one of these units before so my guess isn't very "educated".


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Here the site for the manual - http://content.wmhtoolgroup.com/manuals/M-708620.pdf. It will tell you you can mount it vertically or horizontally.


----------



## tcrosby (Apr 18, 2016)

Justin, are you still living in Savannah?


----------

